# New (to us) sled



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Cant wait to get out on a over nighter! Finally no more sleeping on bean bags lol!


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hes just about ready to make his first trip offshore


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Congratulation on the New ride.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice ride. That AC is going to be awesome next August. 
In a few years when we move home Im going to be thinking Sport Fisher instead if the big cc.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

beautiful...specs?


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

2002 Luhrs 36 

And a/c is going to be amazing, I'm also looking forward to having a microwave lol


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

southtexasreds said:


> beautiful...specs?


I doubt it...he only looks to be about 1&1/2 yrs old...


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Nice!!!!


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

He's 10 months but I was running offshore just over a year old in a center console.. And I don't see him not coming next summer.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...url=texassportfishing&&ywo=texassportfishing&

Here's the full specs


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

the hook said:


> I doubt it...he only looks to be about 1&1/2 yrs old...


 LOL That was Baaad.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

400 gallons fuel....what do your figure range will be? Comefrom?:bounce:


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

*nice ride*

That boat is beautiful. Looks very well maintained. Will be real nice for a overnight run out for tuna around some floaters. Something on my bucket list to do one day.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

the hook said:


> I doubt it...he only looks to be about 1&1/2 yrs old...


 Looks like a 20#er. What ya'lls guess?


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice sled, congrats


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That's is one awesome sled congrats after fishing on a nice sportfisher it sure makes thinking about August heat hard to imagine!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats on your son too he looks pumped up and ready to GET TIGHT!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice boat! You've got some fun times coming and over the years that young man will build some memories.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice boat, Congrats ...


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm looking forward to my boy catching his first fish most of all I can't wait!!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

nice ride man cant wait to see that beautiful thing out there on the sword grounds


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Flight Cancelled said:


> nice ride man cant wait to see that beautiful thing out there on the sword grounds


Im counting down the days man. Youll have to come check it out next time your down.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey BK. That is one fine sled. I can't wait to be out on the Swordfish grounds again. This boat will make the overnighters far less exhausting. 2013 is going to be epic.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

I cant wait. Were gonna lose brandon and chuck to the tv inside.. I guess more catching for us haha


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday by the way.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Very Nice! I 'd say things are going your way! Have fun and don't look back!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Very, very, very nice! I am a very jealous man. Something like this is my ultimate dream :spineyes: but I got married instead.. 

Enjoy it!! Still my dream, just trying to figure out how I will ever afford it...


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice ride, congrates


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## BKB64 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Fuel*



ReefDonkey said:


> 400 gallons fuel....what do your figure range will be? Comefrom?:bounce:


Not sure of range yet but we will have ATL Fuel Locker to have an extra 150 gal so we won't have to rush our trips to much and will look into bigger fuel bladder if that is not enough...


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Congrats! You'll love those Yanmars!


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Naut Awful in her new berth*

We spent all weekend working to get her ready for a new top and curtains. We removed all the antennae and radar, removed the top, cleaned and polished the aluminum, pulled new wire for the spreader lights and gave her a good cleaning from stem to stern.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

New electronics installed, wiring under the console cleaned up and secured properly, washed down. It was long day Friday.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

WWIII here we come.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

very nice float-able house you've got there sir.


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

You mean WWIV?


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*WWIV*



dn17 said:


> You mean WWIV?


yes that is what I meant.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Yall Do'n GoouD*
All yalls hard work at the dock will pay off, out on the water.







​


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice ride congrats! See ya out there soon ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Brett cant wait to get tight.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Very very nice. Congratulations


----------



## kVaV (Mar 8, 2012)

You guys decide against wicked winter?


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures with the new electronics.


----------



## b_clay (Apr 8, 2012)

lose me on the TV? not a chance bro. Ill be sure to snag a sword for you over spring break!:rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

It time !!! See ya'll out there soon my brother! Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like we may have a window Wednesday / Thursday next week.
It's time to GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jhbarc said:


> Looks like we may have a window Wednesday / Thursday next week.
> It's time to GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!!


We are cocked like a 44 ... It's time for tightness


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

bkb7777 said:


> I'm looking forward to my boy catching his first fish most of all I can't wait!!


This is an awesome feeling! I know I'll never forget it...


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*More pictures*

New Curtains & Seat covers.:doowapsta


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Oops*

Picture inverted I will try again


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Headin down tonight.. Gonna start making wind-ons and help get last minute stuff ready to go so when the time comes we can get tight sucka!! And James post some more pics of what y'all have done so far.. Y'all have done so much work it's crazy and I wish I could have been there more to help but y'all have taken an old boat and made it look better than new!!


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes sir good looking ride...congrats go get'um


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Pictures*



bkb7777 said:


> Headin down tonight.. Gonna start making wind-ons and help get last minute stuff ready to go so when the time comes we can get tight sucka!! And James post some more pics of what y'all have done so far.. Y'all have done so much work it's crazy and I wish I could have been there more to help but y'all have taken an old boat and made it look better than new!!


I will post more when I get home but here is another.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Another*

One more pic


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

All the extra rod holders look sweet.. Tied 1 wind on last night and found a few other good ones ready to go..now fishing show then off to the boat


----------

